
Why the World Needs to Stop Treating James Dyson Like a Hero - mshafrir
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/dyson-sucks-harder-than-electrolux
======
moomin
"No bag" isn't the unique advantage of a Dyson vacuum cleaner, it the short
marketing version of "there's no loss of suction as you're using it".

Equally, the ballbarrow is of use to gardeners, not brickies.

Entertaining rant, but if I can pick holes in it, what could someone with
actual knowledge do?

